# Any Ex-Military Med dishcharge for Crohns?



## Chelu915 (May 19, 2009)

I was Medically discharged from the US Army (2004)once I was diagnosed with Crohns. I got 10% disability from the Army which was basically a lump sum check and a kick out the door. Ive been seen by the VA hospital for treatment since and have yet to apply for my VA disability rating. Just wondering what type of percentage I would be looking at if approved. Ive waited so long because I really didnt have the need for a disability check I was just worried about medical coverage because I am still able to work. But lately Ive been kinda worried about what would happen if I got really sick and needed surgery again I dont think I can make it too long not working with my wife in school and all. Guess I just want to be prepared should something happen. Any hints would be great Ive heard that the VA would deny a claim basically hoping you will give up(heard this from MANY MANY vets)


----------



## GI Joe (May 19, 2009)

Chelu, I am in the Army and have Crohns. I have been lucky and have been able to continue service. I have been in 17 years and was just diagnosed about a year and a half ago. I have had symptoms for at least the last 10 years but doctors always found some other reason for the symptoms. Luckily, my GI said if I had served this long including several deployments, there was no way he would send me to a medical board. I just need to make it to 18 years after that I can't be discharged for a medical reason.

As far as getting your disability discharge upgraded, I would suggest contacting the VFW. Here is a link for their website: http://www.vfw.org/Look under the Veteran's Services tab. You can also check out the Disabled American Veterans site at http://www.dav.org/ . I hope this helps some but I think you will have a tough battle ahead of you to get your disability rating increased.


----------



## Mark33180 (May 19, 2009)

Social security disability does it as well. you have to apply a few times to get to be able to get it approved. i had a 3" binder FULL from my doctor with my records/surgerys/diagnoses after i was first diagnosed and i got denied.....  i did give up cause it wasn't worth living off the government for 500 a month when i could get a job and make more then that.  So i got a job and haven't looked back. Its tough but big company insurance  makes it worth it


----------



## danieldresen (Aug 30, 2013)

Crohn's disease used to be rated at 10, 20, and 30% but has since been reevaluated as of 2011. It is now rated at 10, 30, 60, and 100%. I rate 30% provisionally, as my flare hasn't really stopped since 2007 so it can be officially stated that I only had 1 flare... but due to chronic treatment with corticosteroids or other drugs for management... they rated me 30.

Here is 60%: 60-percent evaluation
for any of the following: multiple
attacks or flareups of Crohn’s disease
per year with abdominal pain or
tenderness, diarrhea, fever, anorexia
(lack or loss of appetite), and fatigue
plus substantial weight loss and anemia;
hospitalization two times per year for
recurrent complications such as abscess,
stricture, obstruction, or fistula; or
constant or near-constant treatment with
high dose systemic (oral or parenteral
[intravenous or intramuscular])
corticosteroids.

This is just for Crohns. Since you likely have other issues (mental) that may be associated with it, you can get more. Ever break a bone? That can give you 10% even if it healed right. Knees hurt? 10% Depressed or anxious all the time? Talk to someone and get a diagnosis and that is 10-60% dependent on your GAF. My GAF is 58... my cognitive functioning is higher than most which is why my GAF is higher than most with chronic depression, fatigue, general irritability, and anxiety disorder NOS (though I think it is social anxiety... with just dummies). I only filed for my knee and crohn's currently to get my foot in so I have a provisional of 40%. I have one year for my crohns to be reassessed. If I don't go into remission or get surgery for my fistula... and the VA confirms my fistula (my GI doc is a MORON) I will be at 60%.

As for military separation... that is pending. Because I am NG, my state wants to try and boot me out without the MEB, but because NGB has approved my LODs... they have to grant me an informal MEB with referral to a PEB. I will probably be at 10-20% for depression, anxiety, patella femoral pain syndrome, and crohns... the military likes saving money. If I hit 30%... retirement.


----------



## danieldresen (Aug 30, 2013)

As for the VA denying a claim... if you send them enough documents, from enough doctors, stating the same thing in triplicate... they will approve you. If there is ANY doubt... you could be denied. I have my hemmorhoids initially denied with my fissures but they revaluated and granted a 0% (yeah... funny) connection. This opens the door to where if my flare gets to its worst... and I have my fissures open up again, I can get a higher rating. If you have good records, all your service treatment files in order, VA treatment records, civilian records, and service duty records... go ahead and file.


----------



## danieldresen (Mar 27, 2015)

Well, like I said about opening the door... elevated from 0 to 10%. 70% disabled and counting... my life with crohns sucks.


----------



## Crohn's Medina (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm so glad I found this forum. I'm currently in the Army Reserve with 5 months left until I ETS. I'm confused on whether I should extend and ask to be medboarded or just file through VA on my own and ETS.

I have an LOD from when my first symptom started while active in Iraq. I since have gotten worse, to include a small bowel resection last year due to a perforated ileum. I had an ileostomy for 4 months, currently on Humira, still flaring and had to be hospitalized for a couple blockages.

I have no clue where to start and what I need to do to get a rating. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## danieldresen (Aug 28, 2015)

Extend and GET THAT MED BOARD. FIGHT FOR IT... now that that is out of the way... go to ebenefits VA and file for compensation. Sounds like you should get at LEAST 30% if not more. If you need any direction on the medical process, check out pebforum.com and get in touch with Jason Perry, or you can contact me there as well.


----------



## a2eaverett (Sep 7, 2015)

I was discharged in '95 with crohns. Recvd 30% thru temporary disability for 5 yrs. When I went thru VA I now get 10%. I haven't had a major flare up since '95. U need to have as much documentation as u can get for yourself. Make all copies before u discharge. The VA will not have any documentation on you. U want to push for disability now so it is service connected.


----------



## bhickle (May 16, 2017)

I am hoping this helps. My uncle was in the Army Reserves from 1954-1961. In 1961, he was activated for Vietnam. At the same time he got very sick ( my family thought he was going to not make it). As it turned out he was diagnosed with Crohn's Disease. He was medically discharged.  He passed away in 2003. He never received a copy of his discharge papers and never received any sort of disability.  Is there any way my aunt could receive anything for my late uncle?

Thank you

Brett


----------



## a2eaverett (May 16, 2017)

That's a good question. I recommend calling the local VSO (Veteran Sercices Officer). Being no file claimed. Not sure if survivor benefits kick in


----------



## rfischer (Feb 25, 2018)

@danieldresen So it sounds like we are in the same boat. I am NG in New Jersey and was just told that my LOD was denied for the Crohn's due to lack of documentation making it service connected. Allow me to back track a little bit. I was AD Regular army, deployed to afghanistan in 2011, noticed symptoms about mid way through deployment but wrote it off as stress and possibly because of all the work out supplements I was taking at the time. Symptoms weren't bad either just every so often had some diarrhea. Back state side in 2012 I had noticed symptoms getting worse spoke to the medic about it but never went to sick call (because who wanted to be the shit bag solider that went to sick call right? shame on me). ETSed in 2012 at which point I couldn't get through a day without hitting the bathroom 4-5 times. So I was lucky enough to already have a job with medical benefits so I went to see a GI who diagnosed Crohn's with blood work and colonoscopy. Transferred to the guard Jan 2013, didn't mention the diagnosis as the treatment at the time seemed to be working ok. Things took a turn in Dec of 2014, was hospitalized, then again in March 2015, at which point I had started to see another GI who started me on Humara injections. The next PHA I had filled out the online portion giving all the information and the hospitalizations. Spoke to the providers, they requested all my civilian paperwork. Aug 2016 I was sent to the medical management unit as I was not deployable. Case manager gave me the options, I realized my military career was over (as well as recommendations from my GI) and I had gone into look out for myself mode. There's no history of Crohn's disease in my family or any IBD for that matter. So now most recently I was told my LOD was denied due to lack of documentation. The case manager here said that since I had sought treatment within 90 days of discharge (from AD) I could request the formal LOD. So now this is where I am at to appeal. What did you submit or do or say or provide that allowed to claim the LOD. I havent done anything with the MEB yet or the VA. I am thinking about lawyering up to fight this bc its bull crap. I know illnesses are harder to prove than injury but the way I see it is i didn't have IBD before I enlisted, now I do. The malaria pills, burn pits, hell even breathing in that air and stress could have been a cause. I just find it funny that they will deny something when we don't even know what causes it. Thanks in advance


----------

